# Ghosts of the old house



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

A Patrick Doyle-esque theme


__
https://soundcloud.com/eviticus%2Fghosts-of-the-old-house-v1


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

For some strange reason I can't open any of soundcloud files now...


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Problem solved.

I could hear. Works well. Sounds good. It could have a more imaginative harmony, in my opinion. But then, it would be a different thing...


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks. I see what you mean re the harmony though.


----------

